# Is canned dog food bad for dogs



## phunkyphat (Nov 4, 2008)

I've heard people say that canned dog food is bad for dogs. Is this true? I feed my dog Orijen dry kibble (Orijen Adult & Orijen 6 Fresh Fish). I just use canned dog food (Merrick canned dog food) as a topper. Just need your guys opinion. Thanks


----------



## sirilucky (Mar 12, 2009)

Canned food is not necessarily bad; in fact, the premium canned foods are actually better than the premium dry foods. Note that this only applies to PREMIUM foods, not the normal stuff you'd find at PetSmart, the grocer, or the vet.

You can also add water or omega-3 oil (like fish oil capsules) to dry food to make it more tasty.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Not really, its generally considered better then dry because its less proccessed, but dogs seem to have worse teeth on all canned food.


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

i've always felt a mixture of dry and wet is best. Wet food has a lot of water in it which is always good for the dog and of course, less processing and tasting a whole lot better.

the only negative thing to me about canned food is the price, so i just use it as a topper.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I feed my dogs dry in the morning and wet and dry in the evening for variety! They of course seem to enjoy the evening meal the best haha! You can also put raw ground turkey or lean ground beef or add beef broth I prefer fat free or the lesser sodium ones with less fat content . Add a tablespoon of fat free or low fat yogurt plain vanilla. Now I split one canof premiumdogf food in the evening between 4 dogs so they are getting a 1/4 of a can each! But I say there is nothing at all wrong with adding some premium canned dog food to their dry food at all. It won't do any damage to their teeth and will cause a doggy smile:biggrin: to their little cute face!


----------



## phunkyphat (Nov 4, 2008)

sirilucky said:


> Canned food is not necessarily bad; in fact, the premium canned foods are actually better than the premium dry foods. Note that this only applies to PREMIUM foods, not the normal stuff you'd find at PetSmart, the grocer, or the vet.
> 
> You can also add water or omega-3 oil (like fish oil capsules) to dry food to make it more tasty.


I know Orijen dry kibble is consider a premium brand, but is Merrick canned food considered a premium brand?


----------



## phunkyphat (Nov 4, 2008)

Unosmom said:


> Not really, its generally considered better then dry because its less proccessed, but dogs seem to have worse teeth on all canned food.


What do you mean by "worse teeth on all canned food"? I heard canned food is bad for their teeth, is that what you mean?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I mean if you feed just canned food without anything else. I dont think kibble will keep the teeth nice and white either, but its not as sticky as canned. The best way to keep dogs teeth clean is to use RMB's(raw meaty bones) and brush on weekly basis.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

My dogs get raw meaty bones, well, plus they eat raw, but they have the pearliest white teeth and I don't need to brush


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

Yes, Merrick is also considered premium.


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

phunkyphat said:


> I've heard people say that canned dog food is bad for dogs. Is this true? I feed my dog Orijen dry kibble (Orijen Adult & Orijen 6 Fresh Fish). I just use canned dog food (Merrick canned dog food) as a topper. Just need your guys opinion. Thanks


I know that I keep saying this, but instead of adding another processed product to your dogs food, try adding some raw ground chicken/beef/turkey/pork or whatever else you can find that is ground. Then you know that your are not giving a product that you are not completely comfertable with. Plus, I haven't met a dog that doesn't like some raw meat and you can find whatever is on sale in your area. You don't have to add but a little bit since it is dog food in its most raw and natural version! 
Good luck!


----------



## goatheaven (Jul 15, 2009)

Is it OK to add raw to a canned diet or kibble. I have heard it was digested at a different rate and not a good idea. I really don't know, but would like to know if it is safe. I heard that feeding freeze dried raw was safe with kibble but not raw. I would love to know the opinion of others on this topic. Thanks!:smile:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

And it would probably be cheaper than canned food too.


----------



## phunkyphat (Nov 4, 2008)

EnglishBullTerriers said:


> I know that I keep saying this, but instead of adding another processed product to your dogs food, try adding some raw ground chicken/beef/turkey/pork or whatever else you can find that is ground. Then you know that your are not giving a product that you are not completely comfertable with. Plus, I haven't met a dog that doesn't like some raw meat and you can find whatever is on sale in your area. You don't have to add but a little bit since it is dog food in its most raw and natural version!
> Good luck!


I'm not sure if I feel comfortable feeding my dog raw meat. Instead of raw ground chicken/beef/turkey/pork is it ok to add cooked ground chicken/beef/turkey/pork etc.......?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

phunkyphat said:


> I'm not sure if I feel comfortable feeding my dog raw meat. Instead of raw ground chicken/beef/turkey/pork is it ok to add cooked ground chicken/beef/turkey/pork etc.......?


Dogs have only been eating raw meat for millions of years. It is what their bodies are designed to eat. It is much easier to digest than the processed stuff we mistakenly call "dog food". Also if you are worried about bacteria, don't be. It isn't a problem. I've been feeding my dogs amd cats raw meat, bones, and, organs for 7 years without a single digestive problem in all that time. I suggest you feed them whole animal parts rather than ground stuff. Overall, its much better for them.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

But on the whole, adding cooked ground meat to their diet is probably better for them than adding canned dog food. So any step in the right direction is a good one :smile:


----------

